# Interracial family - local attitudes.



## katanarama (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all,

My wife and I (Caucasian) have 2 adopted African children. We live in Canada and I have a job opportunity in Durban. I am interested to here how both blacks & whites regard interracial families in South Africa.

regards.

K


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

You should have no problem generally, cross racial adoption, specifically Caucasian adopting "African" is considered quite normal. The family unit it's self will be quite acceptable.

The only problem that you may have to be sensitive to is possible "xenophobia" from locals is regard to your children. They may receive a strange reaction if they are greeted in a local language and are unable to reciprocate. This reaction is unlikely to be strong or even noticeable, but they may get some taunting, depending on which school they attend.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

katanarama said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife and I (Caucasian) have 2 adopted African children. We live in Canada and I have a job opportunity in Durban. I am interested to here how both blacks & whites regard interracial families in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Generally not a problem - But then again you won't be staying in the townships so your only issues will be what every other South African faces - Crime etc. (I would go as far to say they would be more accepting than most 1st world country's)


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Durbam*

Hiya,

Not sure about the attitude in schools, but I am a Brit of Asian descent who married a local Durban girl (Caucasian) last year and now reside in Durban. Haven't felt or seen any negative impact as a mixed race couple so i think you'll be fine. 

However you get idiots from all walks of life and in all cities and countries! If you do move then i can wholeheartedly say that you'll love Durban and the lifestyle.

The only other place I'd consider residing in is Vancouver strangely enough! However I haven't been there in some years!

Adrian


----------



## Rod Pringle (Jun 8, 2009)

We have a relocation business and have many interracial couples clients. To my knowledge there has never been any antipathy from any sector of SA society. Certainly not in the private or better end of the state schooling system. 
I can say that provided you took good advice as to where to stay and which schools to look at you can have a wonderful and fulfilling family life here.


----------



## capepamela (Jun 22, 2009)

katanarama said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My wife and I (Caucasian) have 2 adopted African children. We live in Canada and I have a job opportunity in Durban. I am interested to here how both blacks & whites regard interracial families in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Hi. We are a white American family living in Cape Town. In my experience, many families are mixed marriages and interracial families raise no eyebrows here. Several of our white, and mixed marriage, friends have adopted children who are not of their same ethic background. Maybe I should note that we are missionaries and perhaps our Christian network of friends could be exceptions...but I don't think so. I have found the "rainbow nation" lives up to its name.


----------



## jitster (Jan 26, 2009)

ady1976 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Not sure about the attitude in schools, but I am a Brit of Asian descent who married a local Durban girl (Caucasian) last year and now reside in Durban. Haven't felt or seen any negative impact as a mixed race couple so i think you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Hey Adrian,

Ditto for me. However I moved out to Umhlanga (Gateway) 2 years ago with my SA (caucasian) wife and totally love it here. Not experienced any problems, get the looks from all but it's just curiosity and you do get used to it. Playing football out here too so the only things that's different to the UK is the climate. It's superb!!

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Jackie31 (Sep 21, 2009)

capepamela said:


> Hi. We are a white American family living in Cape Town. In my experience, many families are mixed marriages and interracial families raise no eyebrows here. Several of our white, and mixed marriage, friends have adopted children who are not of their same ethic background. Maybe I should note that we are missionaries and perhaps our Christian network of friends could be exceptions...but I don't think so. I have found the "rainbow nation" lives up to its name.


Hi, we are a mixed race couple. With regards to adoption, we are interested in adopting a mixed race child (baby or older child). Would you happen to know where we'd have to start in order to complete an international adoption?

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## Jackie31 (Sep 21, 2009)

*International adoption*

Can anyone help with infos on international adoption from SA? We are a mixed race German couple and would like to adopt a mixed race child from SA.

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Jackie31 said:


> Can anyone help with infos on international adoption from SA? We are a mixed race German couple and would like to adopt a mixed race child from SA.
> 
> Thanks, Jackie



Way to go Jackie! I'm in transit but will only be back in Jhbg early 2010 so cannot validate this link, there is a phone number and a contact form for international adoptions from SA, perhaps that would be a start.



> Foreign couples wishing to adopt a South African child, please see "International Adoptions". You are required by South African law to be investigated/screened as to your suitability as an adoptive parent. Each application will be considered individually according to circumstances.
> 
> The investigation/screening begins with an individual interview, and if you choose to proceed, this will involve a full psycho/social assessment by the social worker. You will be required to furnish your social worker with various documents.


Adoption South Africa - International Adoptions from South Africa


----------

